# FIRST TRIP TO THE LUMPS



## Tenasea (Feb 22, 2008)

This is my first post since hurricane Ivan, but I check the site all the time for great information. I fish out of Orange Beach. This post is about an unbelievable trip myself and seven friendshad. Weleft for Charlie Hardison's marina at Port Fourchon,La. on Monday. Arrived for our trip with Captain Bill aboard the SEA SPRAY around 7:30pm that evening and were going to leave out at 5am Tuesday morning for the "Lump." After arriving and talking with Captain Bill about how the LUMP was not really producing we decided to change plans and go a different direction. We left the dock at about 11:30 that night instead and boy what a great call. We started chunckingat 5am and it was game on. First bigBF caught in a short time(not small like most of the BF caught out of OB),but more the size of small YF. Anyway one then another and anotheruntil everyone had caught at least one then bam the reel screams and Mr. Wahoo is on the deck about a 50lber. Must of been running in pairs , because we caught another just like it. It only gets better,we dropped down a live B-liner on a circle hook and after a couple of minutes the rod bends over fish on fight on. Rex gets the rod some how and after a20 minute fight brings up the biggest AJ we had ever seen. Captain Bill says 85lbs is the biggest caught on the SeaSpray. Wellthat was before ours was weighed inat the mirina on there scales at 120lb(thats right 120lb) Bill brings out a scale hehas on the boat and weighs it at 109lb. No matter which weight was right still anew record for the Sea Spray.Now just as we were getting ready to leave in pursuit ofYF a big Macko shark shows up and takes the offering that Tom ourdeckhand offers it.Dewayne was the one who wanted to start this fight and boy what a fight. After an hour he tags off to Steve whotakes over. I don't believe the fish knowsits even hooked yet. It wears him outso Dewayne takes it back and we finally see the monster fishes shadow in the water Captain Billsays it is 12-14 foot. It musthaveseen the boat and takes off and jumps out of the water what a sight. I have seen Blue Marlin jump, but not like this Macko. It did it twice and went down. These two guys are wore out so Tripp takes over and walks the fish up so that Tom gets a shot at the wire leader with Jason getting ready to harpon it, but Mr Macko will have no part of that and dives deep and hard breaking the wire leader. After an almost 5 hour fight and chasing it for 4.6 miles it lives for another fight and we have three tired anglers. Oh yea estimated weight by Captain Bill 800-1000lb.

Now its 1pm and we have to decide if we are still going after YF. After a vote it was decided we would stay around the area and troll for Wahoo. Once again,right choice, because we caught Wahoo and more Wahoo all in the 40 to 60lb range. All told we have12 Wahoo, a load of big Black Fin, a 109-120lbAJ plus 4 smaller ones and one missed LARGE MACKO. I do have pictures to be posted as soon as I can get my son to show me how. Oh yea Tim on the DATAMAN was there and saw our catch.

Captain Bill, Jason, and Tom what a great crew, first class operation a great time for all. Thanks


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

sounds awesome!!!!!!! Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

sea spray is a good crew. fished that boat many times. bill will go way out of his way to put yall on fish. heard about yall's mako a few days ago....that's too bad. kill em' all!!


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

:bowdown

sounds like a good time. great job!!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a nice mess of fish!!:clap:clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done GENTS. :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

thats a NICE aj and good job on the wahoo, thanks for the report


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report Tenasea! Don't be a stranger on the forum. By the way are you a neighbor?


----------



## Ben (Jan 25, 2008)

great report. I have fished with capt Bill before, he does a great job and will definitely put you on the fish

Ben


----------



## Tenasea (Feb 22, 2008)

I looked up the record AJ in LA and it was 130lb , boy we sure were close. I do live down the road from you in Chattanooga AND have a boat in OB.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

great post! Thanks,

What do you do with a shark that large?

Jim


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great Report. Wow what an A.J. Sounds like yall made the right call not going to the Lump.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Outstanding report. Thanks for sharing!


----------

